# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Desaladoras >  Almería acoge una planta piloto que estudiará cómo desalinizar diferentes tipos de salmuera

## Jonasino

> La desalinizadora de Almería acoge una planta piloto para llevar a cabo una investigación sobre un nuevo tratamiento de diferentes tipos de salmuera, con la finalidad de reducir el impacto ambiental de los procesos de desalación, recuperar compuestos de valor como la sal y aumentar la cantidad de agua recuperada en la desalinización. 
> 
> La iniciativa se encuadra en el proyecto ZELDA (life-zelda.eu), que está liderado por el centro tecnológico Eurecat-CTM (miembro de Tecnio) y cuenta con la participación de las empresas Abengoa, Fujifilm y la Water Supply and Sanitation Platform (WssTP). 
> 
> El proyecto, que ha sido cofinanciado por la Unión Europea en el marco del Programa LIFE+, tiene el objetivo de desarrollar un nuevo proceso para el tratamiento de salmueras que sea beneficioso para el medio ambiente y viable desde el punto de vista económico. La salmuera es agua con una alta concentración de sal disuelta que cuya descarga en el mar supone una amenaza potencial para los ecosistemas marinos. 
> 
> En concreto, los tratamientos que se llevarán a cabo en la planta permitirán reducir el volumen de la salmuera generada en los procesos de desalación y alcanzar un proceso en el que no se generen efluentes residuales. La última etapa del proceso de tratamiento se basa en la evaporación solar avanzada. Esta tecnología ha sido desarrollada por el centro Tecnio Eurecat-CTM y tiene como objetivo intensificar la evaporación natural mediante energía solar, convirtiéndola en un proceso industrial de tratamiento de residuos, reduciendo la superficie necesaria y asegurando la fiabilidad del tratamiento. 
> 
> El proyecto se encuentra en fase de demostración. Durante esta etapa, que durará unos 18 meses, se optimizará el proceso a escala piloto. Además, se realizarán diversas actividades de difusión, con el fin de fomentar la conciencia social del impacto sobre el medio ambiente de los procesos de desalación, mediante la participación social y de agentes implicados. Con esta finalidad, está previsto que se pueda visitar la planta piloto en desalinizadora de Almería.


Fuente: http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...mo-desalinizar

----------

F. Lázaro (05-feb-2016)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Todo lo que sea investigación bienvenido sea, sin inversión en I+D poco futuro tenemos.

Ojalá salgo algo potable del proyecto.

----------


## Ergio

Me gustaría visitar esa planta. ¿Sabéis alguno como sería posible conseguir una invitación?
Gracias

----------


## Jonasino

> Me gustaría visitar esa planta. ¿Sabéis alguno como sería posible conseguir una invitación?
> Gracias


Intenta en info@ctm.com.es

----------


## Ergio

Gracias, Jonasino, voy a enviar un e-mail haber si me permiten una visita. Siempre se aprende algo; o eso espero.

----------

